# Akasa USB 3.0 Kabel ermöglicht nur Usb 2.0



## Zeto (26. Juni 2011)

*Akasa USB 3.0 Kabel ermöglicht nur Usb 2.0*

Hallo

Ich habe mir das Akasa USB 3.0 Kabel gekauft, es wird aber nur als Usb 2.0 erkannt.
Das heisst mein Usb Stick 3.0 wird mit dem Kabel nur als 2.0 erkannt und ohne das Kabel funktioniert es einwandfrei.
Ist das nicht Betrug von Akasa?

gruß Zeto


----------



## lord-elveon (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Akasa USB 3.0 Kabel ermöglicht nur Usb 2.0*

Laut deinem sysProfile hat dein Motherbard gar keinen USB 3.0-Anschluss:



> *GA-EP35-DS4*
> 
> USB:
> 
> ...



Da nützt dir ein Kabel oder ein USB 3.0-Stick herzlich wenig.


----------

